# Yet again dyno record smashed by svm at mgtracing



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi All





What can I say SVM do it again so far there car has made 1173-at the hub and 910-lbft at 2.2bar-and more to come in a bit and some picture:clap:






Regards Mark


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok 

now it talking the P*** Just pulled 1247-BHP -at the hubs and 969-lbft 

Regards mark


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> Ok
> 
> now it talking the P*** Just pulled 1247-BHP -at the hubs and 969-lbft
> 
> Regards mark


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I told Kev yesterday I feel that this car is a Brute of a Animal !

Regards

Amar


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I told Kev yesterday I feel that this car is a Brute of a Animal !
> 
> ...



Hi Amar








It has just done-1295-at the hubs and 1006-ftlb-at the hubs:thumbsup:



Regards Mark


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

wow thats amazing, need some videos please!!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

andrew186 said:


> wow thats amazing, need some videos please!!


^^^ What he said


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> It has just done-1295-at the hubs and 1006-ftlb-at the hubs :thumbsup:



Wow! 

Top work SVM and MGT :thumbsup:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

That's some huge numbers,,,


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Are those good numbers then??? ;-)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A little better than average!!:runaway:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

'MANIC' Medusa now then


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

was this on srr's rollers?
that's an immense amount of power


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> was this on srr's rollers?
> that's an immense amount of power


I'm assuming it would be MGTs Dynapacks considering they are hub values, and the fact MGT are the OP.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Id be pissed!!!! 5 short of 1300, back to the drawing board


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

All I can say is wow!!!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

holy shit thats some power !!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

That's insane! Well done all involved! Vids and graphs please!


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Any guess on engine power?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

UNBELIEVABLE  
Well done all


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

When will it hit the strip?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

OMGOSH



alloy said:


> That's insane! Well done all involved! Vids and graphs please!












Regards

Amar


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

Eadon said:


> I'm assuming it would be MGTs Dynapacks considering they are hub values, and the fact MGT are the OP.


and it does say at the start svm at mgt lol


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

paulock said:


> and it does say at the start svm at mgt lol


haha yeah that too!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow. :bowdown1:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done all. Lets hope it holds together. That's my biggest worry about going to the next stage.

Any more info on car - daily drive? everyday power levels?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Many thanks to the team at SVM for making Medusa the animal she now is. 

Watch out folks there is more to come and records to break this year. 

I only wish i had been in country to witness. 

where are the Videos:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Having been up at SVM last weekend seeing the cars and efforts going into some of these big builds I'm not that surprised at the numbers to be honest....quite simply staggering to be getting just shy of 1300bhp but I know there's more to come:thumbsup:

Excellent job chaps!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Having been up at SVM last weekend seeing the cars and efforts going into some of these big builds I'm not that surprised at the numbers to be honest....quite simply staggering to be getting just shy of 1300bhp but I know there's more to come:thumbsup:
> 
> Excellent job chaps!


Thanks Steve,

I must admit it's not bad for a 3.8 litre motor


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

John, what craziness has been added to your car now to achieve this?!


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

When and where do you hope to get it down the drag strip?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> I must admit it's not bad for a 3.8 litre motor


Yeah not too shabby at all:chuckle: you will be needing to drive it with a flight suit fitted to take account of the launch G force! Who needs a veyron!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Holy shit! 

4500rpm = 500hp
5000rpm = 900hp
6000rpm = just over 1100hp 

That must be a handfull to drive! And at least FUN! :bowdown1:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

imagine sitting in that car between 4-7K rpm?



thats space ship Gforces


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

what is this in american? just to compare with the yanks

very impressive guys


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Id be pissed!!!! 5 short of 1300, back to the drawing board


That what I was thinking 
More Power required , got to be 13k whp in 2013  
kk


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

13000 wowzers! Haha


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That what I was thinking
> More Power required , got to be *13k* whp in 2013
> kk


Now that would be something!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Well done all. Lets hope it holds together. That's my biggest worry about going to the next stage.
> 
> Any more info on car - daily drive? everyday power levels?


Venon this is the Reason SVM Push..1200bhp/1300bhp/1400bhp
even 1600bhp Monters 

*1000bhp SVM cars a walk in the park from the team*, with data from our big guns
(the only company pushing development gaining such data) makes 1000bhp daily driver's possible 
I will Update several projects circa 1000bhp "daily drive" as soon as I have time, some stunning cars @ base.
All to show what can be done by Team SVM 
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Having been up at SVM last weekend seeing the cars and efforts going into some of these big builds I'm not that surprised at the numbers to be honest....quite simply staggering to be getting just shy of 1300bhp but I know there's more to come:thumbsup:
> 
> Excellent job chaps!


1300BHP @ Hubs !! Circa 1450 -1500 BHP Engine 

Cheers Steve....:thumbsup:
KK


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 1300BHP @ Hubs !! Circa 1450 -1500 BHP Engine
> 
> Cheers Steve....:thumbsup:
> KK


Kevin, they don't lose that much power between the hubs and the flywheel still big power thou congratulations.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Kevin, they don't lose that much power between the hubs and the flywheel still big power thou congratulations.


Ill take 10% lol
and a 170mph pass 
Kk


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Mph is dependant on launch , slow 60ft means big mph.

But still big Bhp.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Venon this is the Reason SVM Push..1200bhp/1300bhp/1400bhp
> even 1600bhp Monters
> 
> *1000bhp SVM cars a walk in the park from the team*, with data from our big guns
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

What a monster :thumbsup:
J


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> John, what craziness has been added to your car now to achieve this?!


Hi Charlie

The crazy part has still to be added. You think Colin would like to do some donuts in her now.

Might do another sesssion with CATD on Cornering what you think maybe get some oversteer:chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

RichF-R35 said:


> When and where do you hope to get it down the drag strip?


She will be entered into the JDS series which i think starts on the 27th of April. Might try to get some shake down runs before that to see if she will hang together


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That what I was thinking
> More Power required , got to be 13k whp in 2013
> kk


Don't spill the beans Kev.......keep that secret for when we are reacing

Please send my thanks to all the team and especially John and Gavan who must now have built that car 10 times over to get where we are now.

I am now thinking she will need a small make over before her first public appearance........any good ideas on color schemes:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

johnhanton57 said:


> I am now thinking she will need a small make over before her first public appearance........any good ideas on color schemes:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Not pink.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mark your using the wrong correction method :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

nailsgtr600 said:


> mark your using the wrong correction method :chairshot:


Not to mention the wrong scales, I'd like to see the side bar showing the correction factors and axle power rather than the misleading graphs posted above? :thumbsup:

Looks fake to me...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

matt j said:


> Not to mention the wrong scales, I'd like to see the side bar showing the correction factors and axle power rather than the misleading graphs posted above? :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks fake to me...


I think your right. The BHP should be much more than it shows on the graphs. At least 1500 WHP. 

I dont know why they would not use the extra 200 whp from the NOS and raise the boost to 3 bar.:bawling:

I think Mark was scared she would break the dyno:clap:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> I think your right. The BHP should be much more than it shows on the graphs. At least 1500 WHP .


That's easy to do John, just increase the correction factor by another 15% should do the trick 



johnhanton57 said:


> I dont know why they would not use the extra 200 whp from the NOS and raise the boost to 3 bar.:bawling:


Probably had a leak on the NOS and were laughing too hard at the graph they'd posted earlier?



johnhanton57 said:


> I think Mark was scared she would break the dyno:clap:


Blow > smoke > up > ar$e - you work in oil and gas John so I presume you're familiar with the terminology 

You might want to have a read, this guy explains it quite well...
Dyna-pack dynos- what everyone should know! - S2KI Honda S2000 Forums

Not knocking it by the way, you and I both know it's a fantastic build and you've already had fantastic results, why not post the ACTUAL data?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Don't spill the beans Kev.......keep that secret for when we are reacing
> 
> Please send my thanks to all the team and especially John and Gavan who must now have built that car 10 times over to get where we are now.
> 
> I am now thinking she will need a small make over before her first public appearance........any good ideas on color schemes:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Gold!

And do away with that air brushed medusa head...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

matt j said:


> That's easy to do John, just increase the correction factor by another 15% should do the trick
> 
> 
> Probably had a leak on the NOS and were laughing too hard at the graph they'd posted earlier?
> ...


The Man has a good point (assuming Matt J is a man!). Either way just post the whole screen.

On another note - Even if its 15% down its still a frikin beast!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Dont have original graph to post folks as I only go home yesterday but I'm sure Mark or Amar will sort that out.

Cant wait to get her on the strip and let the black stuff do the talking and let you see the smoke from my arse:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Sorry to much NOS:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

johnhanton57 said:


> Dont have original graph to post folks as I only go home yesterday but I'm sure Mark or Amar will sort that out.
> 
> Cant wait to get her on the strip and let the black stuff do the talking and let you see the smoke from my arse:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Sorry to much NOS:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Whatever the real numbers, This looks like an 8 second car this year......


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Vernonjones said:


> Whatever the real numbers, This looks like an 8 second car this year......


Hope so mate as it was 8.9 last year so looking for an 8.6 this year and to beat the 208 mph standing Kilometer we did last year at TOTB.

If we have gone backwards I will be most upset and of course we have yet to feed in the NOS


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

johnhanton57 said:


> Hope so mate as it was 8.9 last year so looking for an 8.6 this year and to beat the 208 mph standing Kilometer we did last year at TOTB.
> 
> If we have gone backwards I will be most upset and of course we have yet to feed in the NOS


LOL - Sorry I didn't realise you had done the 8's! 208SKM is very good I may have a crack at this one this year myself.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> Cant wait to get her on the strip and let the black stuff do the talking and let you see the smoke from my arse:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


I wish you the very best of luck John but I won't be inspecting your ar$e for smoke 
Besides, there's enough being blown about with those claims being ATW figures :chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Whatever the numbers as long at they are up on last year I'm happy or is that the NOS.

Must admit i don't want to see smoke from my arse either as last year it was usually the sign of yet another turbo melting .

Take care :thumbsup:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

matt j said:


> there's enough being blown about with those claims being ATW figures :chuckle:


Confused, all the figures appear to be stated as at the hubs which is where it is measured on a dyno-pack 

But I am a bit simple so maybe someone can explain in basic english what all the sniggering about the numbers quoted means


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

800bhp said:


> Confused, all the figures appear to be stated as at the hubs which is where it is measured on a dyno-pack
> 
> But I am a bit simple so maybe someone can explain in basic english what all the sniggering about the numbers quoted means


Read this Dyna-pack dynos- what everyone should know! - S2KI Honda S2000 Forums and compare against plot/graph posted and make your own mind up :thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm sorry but I throw out all the dyno #s
just tell me the Turbo and I know the #s give or take. the track #s & records hold the key to backing that up. dyno is just a tool to tune etc.

with that said congrats!!! looking forward to hearing the outcome of your car at the strip, certainly one of the big boys!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

mindlessoath said:


> I'm sorry but I throw out all the dyno #s
> just tell me the Turbo and I know the #s give or take. the track #s & records hold the key to backing that up. dyno is just a tool to tune etc.
> 
> with that said congrats!!! looking forward to hearing the outcome of your car at the strip, certainly one of the big boys!


How about 168mph with a 3.8l motor ..(1st world wide)
208mph in 1km  (1st world wide)
+ 8.93 Qrt (top 1/2 doz world wide)

I think 1295bhp @ hubs Fair with the above proven stats 

Ryan can chip in as HE was the operator 

kk


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

matt j said:


> Read this Dyna-pack dynos- what everyone should know! - S2KI Honda S2000 Forums and compare against plot/graph posted and make your own mind up :thumbsup:


I did that before posting.... perhaps you could spell it out in plain english so I can see what i'm missing?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Mmmmmm*

That's easy to do John, just increase the correction factor by another 15% should do the trick 

Perhaps thats why it says "TCF 1"

Now I am not a Fluid engineer but if I was looking at the printouts I wouldnt think there was any correction factor!!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

800bhp said:


> I did that before posting.... perhaps you could spell it out in plain english so I can see what i'm missing?


The claim is axle power but the graph is displaying corrected power.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Now I am not a Fluid engineer but if I was looking at the printouts I wouldnt think there was any correction factor!!!!


lol at fluid engineer!

Power is corrected power is it not?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> The claim is axle power but the graph is displaying corrected power.



the plot is sae corrected as any dyno MUST correct for atmospheric conditions.
it can also be din corrected aswell, hot and cold weather have huge impact on power any petrol head knows that who has driven a big power car in cold and hot conditions, these have to be corrected for to a uniform standard else no results would be comparable.
unless im missing something i see no other correction in the plot ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> unless im missing something i see no other correction in the plot ?


Me either but then it's not showing the sidebar is it?
Hey, if it's posted and all is good I'm happy to retract my statement, in fact I think I'd even want to run my car on there as a direct comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> OMGOSH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as above tcf is 1.0 matt j meaning no correction has been added. 
more studying required before picking dyno plots to bits


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Me either but then it's not showing the sidebar is it?
> Hey, if it's posted and all is good I'm happy to retract my statement, in fact I think I'd even want to run my car on there as a direct comparison. :thumbsup:


its clearly stated in the plot tcf 1.0, as shown above :thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

ps awesome result svm, i know where il be going when i get my r35


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> more studying required before picking dyno plots to bits


No worries; I was under the impression TCF was not the only method of correction.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> looking for an 8.6 this year and to beat the 208 mph standing Kilometer we did last year at TOTB.


John, you should easily beat 8.6 with 1300bhp ATW and another 200 in reserve, knocking on the door of 7's this year mate if everything hooks up for you, raise that bar another level! :thumbsup:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

[email protected] M/S said:


> That's easy to do John, just increase the correction factor by another 15% should do the trick
> 
> Perhaps thats why it says "TCF 1"
> 
> Now I am not a Fluid engineer but if I was looking at the printouts I wouldnt think there was any correction factor!!!!


Tony, many thanks to Abbey and the team for providing the dyno yesterday for us to run the car on. To avoid misunderstanding, the method was DIN and TCF was 1. The result was promising on a conservative map. Looking forward to Pod at end of month, lets hope I can remember the track still, hate to take the wrong line or miss a brake point as it so affects the times..... 

DaveG


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> John, you should easily beat 8.6 with 1300bhp ATW and another 200 in reserve, knocking on the door of 7's this year mate if everything hooks up for you, raise that bar another level! :thumbsup:


After all that graph talk :squintdan
Nope we/he will not be chasing the impossible ...If we improve on Johns Euro best time I will take that 4 now 

We belieave his spec has improved this yr , Syvecs has now the control of the Beast in question..

8.6 Qrt is a good Target  Lets face it, an 8 second R35 are quite special and rare in the UK. (john is in a club of his own on with this one) JH ran a 1.6sec 60ft on his record run of 8.9sec , an area of improvement for sure
IMO

Less Talk , JH get it out there!!! (edited 8.5 sec then lol)
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

matt j said:


> John, you should easily beat 8.6 with 1300bhp ATW and another 200 in reserve, knocking on the door of 7's this year mate if everything hooks up for you, raise that bar another level! :thumbsup:


Matt,

I'm so shit scared of breaking another Diff or Gbox :bawling:

One Gbox one Diff (still pissed off about diff) and three turbo's was last season count:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:

I'm staying on the stock rear half shafts as I can afford them

Plus i'm racing in JDS street so will have to dial it down to stay below the 8.5 limit:thumbsup:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

That's ABOVE the 8.5 limit John.

Don't worry. You won't be alone.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> After all that graph talk :squintdan
> Nope we/he will not be chasing the impossible ...If we improve on Johns Euro best time I will take that 4 now


No backing out now Kev! :chuckle:

I'd say 1500ATW is getting very close with the diet 





















johnhanton57 said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm so shit scared of breaking another Diff or Gbox :bawling:
> 
> One Gbox one Diff (still pissed off about diff) and three turbo's was last season count:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::


Are you really scared of breaking the gearbox John or having to explain to the missus why you've raided the piggy bank again 
I'm the latter for sure! :chuckle:



johnhanton57 said:


> Plus i'm racing in JDS street so will have to dial it down to stay *below* the 8.5 limit:thumbsup:


And for TOTB? 

Keep the spirits high, you're doing a cracking job! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

matt j said:


> No backing out now Kev! :chuckle:
> 
> I'd say 1500ATW is getting very close with the diet
> 
> ...


For TOTB there will be NO LIMITS plus maybe try the corners:smokin:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> After all that graph talk :squintdan
> Nope we/he will not be chasing the impossible ...If we improve on Johns Euro best time I will take that 4 now


Not enough for me



[email protected] said:


> We believe his spec has improved this yr , Syvecs has now the control of the Beast in question..


You talking about Medusa or ME!



[email protected] said:


> 8.6 Qrt is a good Target  Lets face it, an 8 second R35 are quite special and rare in the UK. (john is in a club of his own on with this one) JH ran a 1.6sec 60ft on his record run of 8.9sec , an area of improvement for sure
> IMO


Still a Fatty so will need some help there



[email protected] said:


> Less Talk , JH get it out there!!! (edited 8.5 sec then lol)
> kk


To cold yet and I'm busy putting together a war chest

Kev,
Thanks to you guys this will I hope be a very special year:bowdown1:


----------

